# Interest in an Officer/BOTC/RMC FAQ?



## DVessey (19 Jun 2005)

I've been hanging around these boards and another one for awhile now, asking and then helping to answer the many questions about ROTP, RMC, BOTC, etc. From my limited experience, there seems to be a lot of questions that get asked many times over.

What I propose is something similar to the recruiting FAQ, sticky'd to the top of the forum. This way we can get all typical questions (what to expect at St. Jean, what to bring, etc.) and give clear and concise answers rather than have the question asked five times and answered five different ways by five different people.
This could be incorporated into the original recruiting FAQ, but I remember when I first read that it seems to be geared more towards NCMs.

I can put the FAQ together, make it all nice looking and what not, and help with answer the questions. What I need from everyone out there is:
1. Is there enough interest, or does everyone think the questions are unique enough?
2. Questions to answer
3. Clear and concise answers

This FAQ will be a continuous work in progress, since if there's anything I've learned in the past year, everything changes all the time.


----------



## Rookie2 (16 Dec 2005)

This is a great idea, I find there is a huge need for managing the tremendous amount of knowledge and information in today's day and age.

My contribution is as follows.  From doing a search and reading the forums for over 3 hrs tonight I can't find the answer to this question:

1.  When enrolling in the ROTP, I understand that the cost of tuition and books are fully covered.  In addition, because you would be considered an 'Officer Cadet', are you also paid a monthly salary?


----------



## Michael OLeary (16 Dec 2005)

DVessey said:
			
		

> I can put the FAQ together, make it all nice looking and what not, and help with answer the questions.



Start it up, use this thread for the suggestions. As I find time I'll condense it into the FAQ format.

Thanks

Mike


----------



## DVessey (13 Jan 2006)

Wow.. only took about 6 months to get a reply to this, and a month for me to notice  :

I'll put everything together in a word doc and then copy/paste when "complete" (I imagine it will always be changing, so just when I have a few questions).

First, to answer the above question, yes, you get paid a monthly salary, out of which is taken money for rations and quarters. Currently (Jan 06) you typically clear about $500-600 per month depending on whether you have a single room and which building you're in.

For more info and pay scales: http://www.recruiting.forces.gc.ca/engraph/benefits/wages_e.aspx


----------



## andpro (22 Jan 2006)

I sit Difficult to get into RMC after doing a year in a civi university? I had considered applying to RMC but decided to do one year at least in  civi university while in the reserves before applying. If I did this would I enter as a second year and have my courses carry over or or would I have to start again?


----------



## andpro (23 Jan 2006)

Since my last post (only yesterday) I have been really thinking things over and I have decided that I would like to go to RMC but I was just wondering if it is too late to apply? If I am not successful in getting accepted this year is it posable to reapply in the following year while I am in University? Your answers are well apreciated.


----------



## h3tacco (23 Jan 2006)

andpro, whenl I was at RMC (Grad '00) we had a few a students granted credits to start in second year, though you still had to do what used to be called recruit term, which I think is now called first year orientation or something like that. According to the RMC FAQ on the their website:
 "Does RMC accept transfer students?
   All applications to RMC are for admission to first year. Successful applicants with prior university credit may apply for transfer credits to a maximum of advanced standing to second year." 

http://www.rmc.ca/admission/faq/admission_e.html

Also if you want more info on your specific program and the ability to get transfer credits I would contact one of the people at this website:

http://www.rmc.ca/admission/global/contact_us_e.html


----------



## DVessey (23 Jan 2006)

What h3tacco said, basically. If you do a year of civi U and get some transfer credits, you'll still be a first year here, with all the fun that comes with, but you may (depending on transfer credits) take mostly second year courses.
I'm not sure if it would be possible to finish your degree in only three years or not though, even if you do end up only taking a couple of courses per semester in fourth year.


----------



## 23007 (25 Jan 2006)

When I was there I had one friend who jumped to third year after first year and graduated in only 3 years rather than 4, although he did have 2 years of civi U completed. However, I also had another friend who had previously done 2 years at a civi U and had to do all 4 years at RMC. Some of his courses did transfer over but not enough for him to skip a year. So it basically depends on your situation. You'll have to talk to someone in admissions and discuss it with them.


----------



## bbbb (16 Mar 2006)

RMC is a full-time commitment so be prepared to dedicate your time from 0600 when you wake up to 0100 when you go to sleep.

Is there an airforce forum I can join? If you haven't noticed, that's a blue officer-cadet picture and my MOC is 32U!!!!


----------



## Sky (20 Mar 2006)

I am an NCM going to RMC, just wondering where I could find some insight on IAP, BOT at CFLRS and first year of RMC from people who went through all of that in this forum. I suppose not everyone would want to share the mistakes they've made, but if you do, it would be most appreciated.


----------



## Rad (20 Mar 2006)

I have one.   If you apply for ROTP at a civilian university, do your marks need to meet the RMC standards or the standards for the university in question?  (for example, Mun has a req. of 70% but RMC has one of 75%).

I ask this because I have applied to ROTP through Mun, and also as a civie.  I got accepted through the civie world and I wonder if this will have any affect on my ROTP application(positive or negative).

Thanks alot,
R.


----------



## 23007 (20 Mar 2006)

Rad said:
			
		

> I have one.   If you apply for ROTP at a civilian university, do your marks need to meet the RMC standards or the standards for the university in question?  (for example, Mun has a req. of 70% but RMC has one of 75%).
> 
> I ask this because I have applied to ROTP through Mun, and also as a civie.  I got accepted through the civie world and I wonder if this will have any affect on my ROTP application(positive or negative).
> 
> ...




You would have to meet the requirements of the University you are applying to.


----------



## bbbb (21 Mar 2006)

You have to exceed the academic requirements if you want to go to RMC. Remember that you are competing with 1000ish students for roughly 150 spots, plus another 150 for prep year.

If you are offered prep year instead of RMC do yourself a favour and choose university over prep year.


----------



## 23007 (21 Mar 2006)

bbbb said:
			
		

> You have to exceed the academic requirements if you want to go to RMC. Remember that you are competing with 1000ish students for roughly 150 spots, plus another 150 for prep year.
> 
> If you are offered prep year instead of RMC do yourself a favour and choose university over prep year.



Whats wrong with prep year?? I did it and I enjoyed it.


----------



## Rad (21 Mar 2006)

The thing is, I'd rather go to Mun through ROTP than to RMC, so I don't think I'd be competing for the same 150-300 spots. 

R.


----------



## Zach15 (12 Apr 2006)

My question(s):

 1) What rank are you immediately after enrollment? Officer Cadet?
 2) When you get through basic training, what is your rank?
 3) What is the monthly salary for ROTP civilian university?



      - Zach


----------



## 23007 (12 Apr 2006)

Zach15 said:
			
		

> 1) What rank are you immediately after enrollment? Officer Cadet?
> 2) When you get through basic training, what is your rank?
> 3) What is the monthly salary for ROTP civilian university?



1) Officer Cadet
2) Officer Cadet
3) http://www.forces.gc.ca/dgcb/dppd/pay/engraph/OfficerRegFPayRate_e.asp?sidesection=3&sidecat=28


----------



## Zach15 (12 Apr 2006)

I guess I could have just asked one question 


   - Zach


----------



## kincanucks (12 Apr 2006)

23007 said:
			
		

> You would have to meet the requirements of the University you are applying to.



A successful ROTP applicant for civilian university must provide proof of unconditional acceptance to the university prior to being enrolled.  That being said, during the assessment process just because an ROTP applicant for a civilian university meets the minimum entrance academic requirements of the university does not mean they meet the minimum educational requirements for subsidization under the ROTP.  Remember just because you meet the minimum requirements does not mean you will be selected or even successful in university and the CF is gambling a lot of money on applicants and the only way we can get a warm fuzzy feeling about an applicant's chances of success is through high academic results when they apply.  That does not mean that every applicant who has outstanding high school marks will be successful in university but it doesn't hurt.


----------

